# High school grad from Philippines + 1 year in university studies



## annsher (May 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me as I am so confused. My 20 year old daughter is struggling to enrol in Tafe courses! 

She is a high school graduate in Philippines plus one year of Hospitality Management studies in a university in the Philippines (this is a 4-year course but we have to migrate here hence she stopped uni back in 2014.) We are now PR.
I have submitted her high school transcript of records for equivalency and she was given a certification that she is equivalent to Year 9 in WA education system. Her 1 year uni can't be considered as they said she has to have completed it.

Now we are trying to enrol her in Tafe for certificate III in Business but she needs to prove that she is year 12 equivalent by taking the state test in which unfortunately she didn't pass by 2 points each (numeracy and literacy tests). (She stopped school since for 2 yrs since we came here and I understand her situation). 

I checked online for equivalency and it says she could have gotten year10/11 equivalency. eti.wa.edu.au/ your-study-options/study-at-tafe/ admission-requirements

Now Im so confused coz that's at least 2 yrs of HS here. Does she needs to go back year 10-12 to qualify for some TAFE studies and perhaps pathway to uni?

Thank you and hope to hear from those with similar experiences!

AnnSher


----------



## pakwahyu (Jun 7, 2015)

*tes*

coba tes artikel yang bagus


----------

